# Cage for heater?



## Roselynt (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I decided to do a complete 180 with my tanks and delve into the world of Cichlids. Bought a beautiful Parrot Cichlid. She's (I think she's a she) is super shy and is establishing her territory. Unfortunately I came home yesterday to find her wedged behind my heater. I gently pulled off the heater to find her with a burn mark. I am heartbroken!!! Poor little thing!!!

Can anyone please recommend a good way to cage the heater? Either store bought or a simple DIY project. Funds are limited right now 

Thanks! 

You guys rock. I love this forum!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

welll...off the top of my head....use some of that flexible craft plastic mesh. Bend enough of it to make a curved screen larger than the heater. At the bottom cut a slit up a couple of inches and overlap them making the whole thing almost like a half cone. zip tie a suction cup to each corner and yer done.

\_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

something like the above profile


----------



## Roselynt (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. That actually just gave me a great idea.


----------

